
Python exercises to practice skills - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/srigalibe/pynotes/tree/master/Exercises-2
======
devel0per_1
I've just stated learning python as I see a lot of potential in it. So thank
you for sharing this exercises. Is it possible to contact you if I have any
questions?

~~~
happy-go-lucky
There is an email address at the repo. You are welcome to contact the author.
Thank you.

------
nothingisnil
I only see a collection of exercises, but I don't see where is the proposed
solution or how they are graded by difficulty or grouped by similarity. The
link is the second set of exercises, there is part one.

An example of exercise is this page is to define a function to remove spaces
in subslists. It gives an example with input and expected output.

~~~
constantlearner
At the top of each notebook, there is a link to the solution, but you may want
to find your own solution.

------
wildleaf
Does anyone know of an ES6 variant of this?

~~~
constantlearner
Rewriting them in ES6 seems like a good idea to learn JS.

